# unofficial CIC coin



## qjdb (9 Feb 2005)

Have any of you CIC officers out there seen this?

I just got mine last night (our CO bought them for all of us), and it is very nice.

Anyways, if you are interested, the guy's email is ciccoin@yahoo.ca, and they cost $12.

Quentin (coin number 138)


----------



## Saorse (9 Feb 2005)

That, I must say, is quite swift. I'll have to bring this up to my CO; see if the admin is interested.


----------



## Navalsnpr (9 Feb 2005)

I take it that these coins are not produced or sanctioned by the CF or the CIC vice the term Un-Official.

Still a neat looking coin though.


----------



## primer (9 Feb 2005)

qjdb said:
			
		

> Have any of you CIC officers out there seen this?
> 
> I just got mine last night (our CO bought them for all of us), and it is very nice.
> 
> ...



Mine is the same   (Coin number 091)


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (10 Feb 2005)

RCIS (Eastern) has its own CIC coin from graduated of the RCIS training programme ... after completion of the Captain Qualification Course. 

Here is the picture:






I would like to know the criteria for the other coin. Thank you.

Good day!


----------



## my72jeep (10 Feb 2005)

Saw one on course last week looks good


----------



## qjdb (11 Feb 2005)

ctjj.stevenson said:
			
		

> I would like to know the criteria for the other coin. Thank you.



Be a CIC member and pay the man $12 

I guess technically, you don't even have to be a CIC member, but I don't see a lot of people wanting to carry one of these around for the heck of it, except MAYBE a cadet.


----------



## PViddy (11 Feb 2005)

That eastern region coin looks pretty cool.

PV


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (15 Feb 2005)

PViddy said:
			
		

> That eastern region coin looks pretty cool.
> 
> PV



And it is offered through our RCIS. I finally understood why we would have two coins here in Québec. CIC officers could get the Challenge Coin if they want to, and they will recieve that COCRE (Cercle des officiers CIC de la région de l'est) only after they graduate from the CIC training programme. 

Good day!


----------



## Love793 (16 Feb 2005)

Is any one in the CF not getting coin now?  : They look good though.


----------



## Excolis (18 Feb 2005)

Love, you are just jealous.. lol...     

ctjj,   your RCIS issues them to you on completion of CQ?  interesting.


----------



## PViddy (18 Feb 2005)

Eastern Region has all the bucks, LOL.  Well, who knows, i am goin up to Borden tonight, maybe their will be a coin waiting for me ?

PV


----------



## primer (18 Feb 2005)

I Had no Idea that RCIS in Borden had these COINS


----------



## my72jeep (18 Feb 2005)

they did not as of 30 Jan 05 all they did was show us one and hand out order forms.


----------



## PViddy (18 Feb 2005)

> I Had no Idea that RCIS in Borden had these COINS



They do, i was actually kidding but you can order them up there ? do you know how much ?

PV


----------



## Love793 (19 Feb 2005)

hopefully airborne soon said:
			
		

> Love, you are just jealous.. lol...
> 
> ctjj,     your RCIS issues them to you on completion of CQ?   interesting.



Hopefully,

We're getting unit ones in kitshop as well.  I'm not jealous, I'm just picturing some dumb kid walking into a bar feeling he's gods gift to the army, and pulling out his coin to get free beers.  End result, 200 other "coins" coming out.  It'll be like when someone rings the bell in a mess.  Everyone and their brother running out of the wood work. ;D  It amazes me how such little things become huge priorities.


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (21 Feb 2005)

It's more the Eastern Region's CIC Officer Circle (which is an iniciative of RCIS (Eastern) that will be giving these coins from now on for free to graduates of the CIC obligatory training programme (graduates are officers completing the Captain's Qualification). However, all other Lieutenant(N) or Captains (and up) that want one will have to order it through Joe Drouin Enterprises (www.joedrouin.com) and pay for it themselves. 

This is a reward for completing the CQ Course.


----------



## PViddy (21 Feb 2005)

again sounds, cool.  However i don't see that coming to central region anytime soon, at least not for free.

PV


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (21 Feb 2005)

Well, maybe that something that you can do is to sujest that a Central Region CIC Officer Assoication (or Circle) could be created through RCIS Central. They will probably look into the Eastern Region CIC Officer Circle (COCRE) from help into creating the organisation. Then, this could be something that could come out of a future Central Region CIC Officer Association. 

The COCRE members have to pay a minimum of a big $2 to be able to going the Circle. I know that in April, there will be a meeting of the members, were there will be kiosques, activities and more for its members, and there will probably be a big mess dinner too. I think that this could be something worth while in the whole country (to have CIC officer associations). 

Good luck!


----------

